# Best retrofit OEM-style/look parking sensors



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Guys I want PDC on my car and know I am going to have to retrofit as Skoda won't do it, nor will another of the known retrofitters I have tried.

I have previously had one of the £17 kits from ebay - for the money it was VERY good, the colour match was excellent and it worked very well. The size of the sensor with the external flange is just a bit big and the sound of the buzzer on my £17 kit was a bit Fisher Price, but for the money I won't knock it.

What I really want is one of the very small, almost flush fit kits that looks like an OEM sensor. *I know there are kits available that are electromagnetic or whatever and fit behind the bumper with no need to drill holes. I daresay they are very good, but I really don't want one of these*. I am quite happy to have external sensors, preferably on a short fly lead so they can be removed and individually replaced if necessary. I've tried another retrofitter who won't fit the OPS to the Skoda as they only do VW and Audi (isn't it all the same kit?!). I've seen the Bosch Park Pilot stuff and the Laserline kits that look like they fit and function how I would like. The other option is this in the Youtube link I found below that will look and work exactly how I want (I'm not really bothered by the OPS side of things):






Is there anything even remotely similar available anywhere else? I don't fancy a 300 mile round trip to Lowestoft to get the job done, but their vid suggests they do a first class job (well it would, wouldn't it?!). Would anybody happen to know what that kit in the vid is? They don't say much about it tbh.

Ta


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

One of my neighbours does just BT Car Kits and aftermarket parking sensors. He's done a few cars I've seen, and it looks OEM, they are awesome!

Shall I get a price for you?


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes please Russ, I'd like something that looks exactly like in the vid and don't want anything with an externally mounted flange to hold them in or a big recessed sensor (I wouldn't mind a price on a Parrot CK3000 Evo Black fitted with an Elan Intellimute while he's at it! If there is an option to go through the Maxidot too, that would be of interest).


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That means nothing to me lol, but I'll ask him for you.

What car is it please? Your vRS?


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

That be the one - 2007 vRS.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Basically Russ, I don't want something like this:










or this:










but I do want something like this:










Almost completely flush, the video at the top is a very good representation of what I want. If your Golf has OEM sensors, that's the sort of thing I want.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ok mate, I'll get back to you ASAP.

He'd come to you too, as he's fully mobile.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Jolly good, thanks mate


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Has anybody any experience of the Laserline kits? These look like a good option, as do the ones in the vid at the top, but I am no closer to finding out who makes them.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Watching this closely, as I would really like a set for the D5.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Any news Russ?


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Well I think I'm just going to go for the Dalco kit - it works out to about £150 painted and delivered to my door - I know I can get one MUCH cheaper off ebay, but I really want it to look as OEM as possible and accessible if necessary (rather than the invisible ones that stick to the inside of the bumper). 

I can't find much info on this type of product and I suspect the construction of the larger sensor with the retaining flange thingy keeps the cost down compared with the small, OEM flush style. I guess it makes me sound like a mental but I'm happy to pay for what I want.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is the oem kit from the golf which displays on the Rns-510. It's the same kit that is used on the Octavia.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-OPS-optical-parking-system-RNS-RCD-510-MFD3-GOLF-PDC-/270644904711

Or you could speak to elite car care as they do oem upgrades for VW,Skoda,Audi and seat


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

As much as I would like that kit, £300 + fitting, painting and coding is a little on the high side. 

I did PM Elite about some VAG upgrades to our cars at home but never received a response.


----------



## markdraper (Oct 17, 2007)

How about something like this?

http://www.parkingdynamics.co.uk/


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion Mark, I'd thought about those in the past and addressed in my first post that I don't really want to go down that road.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Johnny, I've not forgotten about you btw, it's just the guy has been on holiday for 3 weeks, due back any day. He needs to put me a Bluetooth kit in, so I'll nudge him to call you.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Cheers Russ - only just saw this about 8 weeks after you posted it :lol:

I work next door to a company who do in car installs, sunroofs, etc and they can supply, paint and fit me a Cobra kit for about the same price as I can source a similar product from someone else, plus I can leave the car with them and walk into work. Once I get mine sorted post ambulance whack, I'll get them done.


----------

